
Swatting Could Soon Be Illegal - ColinWright
http://mic.com/articles/128931/swatting-could-soon-be-illegal-in-all-50-states
======
bpicolo
This sounds like something that's already illegal. How would fraudulently
calling law enforcement NOT be illegal?

~~~
mistercow
Yeah sounds like this is about a new law that is more specific and provides
harsher penalties.

~~~
pmiller2
Exactly. I think it would fall under "making a false report" or something, in
most states. In California, that's a misdemeanor that gets you up to 6 months
in jail.

Edit: California has a specific anti-swatting law that's still a misdemeanor
and can get you up to a year in jail and $1000 fine if nobody gets hurt, or a
felony with up to a $10000 fine and up to 3 years in jail.

------
jakejake
It would seem like this law will only be useful if it's also very specific
about how juveniles are charged. Most of the offenders are likely to be
underage.

------
viraptor
Now, how are they going to enforce it will be interesting to see. Our current
telephony system looks pretty much like the first days of the internet. Most
telcos will happily say "Ah, you're a service provider and send us a call from
011111111111, we'll route it right away!". Add a voip channel or two with a
redirection set up and you're unlikely to ever get caught.

~~~
mcv
It's certainly hard, but apparently not impossible. Here's a story about how a
particularly prolific swatter eventually got caught:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/magazine/the-serial-
swatte...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/magazine/the-serial-swatter.html)

While following the trail was hard, another big obstacle was simply to get
more law enforcement agencies interested in stopping this guy. It also makes
clear that an international approach is necessary.

------
mcv
Swatting is far worse than merely expensive and embarrassing. The swatters
know how easily US cops shoot when faced with a potentially dangerous
situation. Many swatting calls mention guns, bombs, etc. I'm pretty sure at
least some swatters hope their victim gets shot.

------
avuton
Couldn't see the article through the ad. Seriously annoying.

------
rplst8
Why is this a thing? I don't understand this world anymore.

~~~
lemevi
Technology is empowering teenage stupidity. Some kids go through a bad mix of
negative emotions and a naive understanding of danger. In time these issues
can become resolved and the teenager becomes a responsible person. This phase
though has become more dangerous with the things technology lets kids do.

In my opinion as long as teenagers are a thing this is an inescapable trait of
human life. Unless you are law enforcement, try to stay out of their way and
not be a target.

~~~
mapt
I fear there might also be a component wherein developing empathy for other
people requires, or is at least accelerated by, seeing their faces and hearing
their voices and taking censure from the people around both of you, when you
hurt them.

The possibility is the primary reservation I maintain with a world full of
anonymity and pseudonymity.

------
hooloovoo_zoo
Internet piracy is illegal and yet people are rarely apprehended for it.
Obviously swatting is a much more serious crime, but it faces the same or
greater enforcement issues.

------
brudgers
The attached audio is pretty good.

